# minigentoo neues Howto benötigt

## Atlantis2

Hallo ich möchte gerne zu Gentoo wechseln und wollte mir für meinen alten Laptop Mini-Gentoo compilieren. Alles klappte soweit ganz gut nur leider komme ich in der Anleitung nur bis zum emergen von basement light.

Im Forum hab ich nun gelesen das "Open RC" (was auch immer das sein mag) das Paket Basement light ersetzt hat.

Könnte mir nun jemand sagen wie es zum erstellen einer Minigentoo weiter geht?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Atlantis2,

welches Howto meinst du denn? Ich bin mir grade nicht ganz genau sicher.. was "mini-gentoo" ist. Aber wenn ich schätzen müsste, würde ich lediglich eine kleine live oder Installations-CD erwarten. Gibt es einen besonderen Grund warum du die Mini-Installations-CD haben willst?

Du kannst Gentoo eigentlich mit jeder beliebigen Linux-Live-CD installieren, sofern du damit einen Internet-Zugang hast. (Das ist nicht die ganze Wahrheit aber die Kurze und bequeme. Z.b. Müsstest du ohne Internetzugang wissen welche Pakete du brauchst.. um die schon mal zu sammeln. Und dann gibt es noch dinge mit 64-Bit Systemen.. wo man aufpassen muss.)

Dabei kannst du auch zuerst das Grundsystem installieren und anschließend NUR die Software die du auch haben möchtest. Was ich dann schon fast als Minimal-System bezeichnen würde. Schau dir einfach das normale Gentoo-Handbuch (x86) an.

P.s: Ich wollte den Mini-Howto Link um nachzuvollziehen welches Probelm du mit dem basement hast..  aber was ich meinte mit man kann das mit jeder machen.. vielleicht schaust du einfach mal nach "aktuellen" Quellen? (*Im-dunkeln-stocher* das klingt so als hast du ein veraltetes Layout.. oder dein Portage-Zickt rum. Ich schau mir das nachher nochmal an.. muss grad away..)

Grüße Chris

----------

## Atlantis2

ich meinte das mini gentoo http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Mini-Gentoo

Hab hier ein system mit extrem wenig ram 32mb ... und daruaf sollten unterschiedliche dienste laufen 

Deshalb wollte ich eine uclibc basierende Distrie

Leider scheint das Basement light paket nichtmehr vorhanden zu sein...

Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also Atlantis2...

...ich bin nicht die beste Hilfe hier, aber vielleicht besser als gar keine ;)

Das Englische äquivalent zu mini-gentoo ist TinyGentoo. Ich mach das immer so wenn das deutsche Howto nicht ausreicht, einfach mal einen Blick ins Englische werfen. Und wenn man damit weiterkommt evt. nachträglich das Deutsche Wiki erweitern!

Zum Thema Baselayout light steht da der Vermerk:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: The previous version of this how-to used baselayout-lite. As of April 2008, this package is no longer in portage. Instead we have to use baselayout-2 (aka openrc) according to the dev who removed it: vapier.

 

In dem TinyGentoo-Howto steht auch wie du baselayout 2 installierst. Sicherheitshalber würde ich es aber vorher komplett ein wenig studieren ob du jetzt einfach an der baselayout-2.0 Stelle einspringen kannst.

Viel Erfolg

Edit: Auf deine Frage hin was eigentlich baselayout und open-rc ist... kannst du ja mal hier hin schauen, es erklärt dies kurz und knapp den Hintergrund unter dem Punkt eins, Background. Dieses Howto betrifft dich aber nicht weil du ja nicht vom baselayout 1.X zu 2.0 wechselst.

----------

## Knieper

 *Atlantis2 wrote:*   

> Hab hier ein system mit extrem wenig ram 32mb ... und daruaf sollten unterschiedliche dienste laufen 
> 
> Deshalb wollte ich eine uclibc basierende Distrie

 

Dann wuerde ich eher per T2 oder LFS eine Distri basteln. Die Dienste gegen dietlibc bauen und minit ist in T2 auch enthalten.

----------

## Atlantis2

Hmm ich kenn mich mit dem bauen von Paketen mit unterschiedlichen Libs noch nicht wirklich aus

T2 klingt interessant - Hat jemand ein How to? Oder eine generelle Seite in das Make System erklärt wird? (weshalb dietlib und nicht uclibc `?)

----------

## Knieper

 *Atlantis2 wrote:*   

> T2 klingt interessant - Hat jemand ein How to? Oder eine generelle Seite in das Make System erklärt wird?

 

http://www.t2-project.org/handbook/html/index.html

 *Quote:*   

> (weshalb dietlib und nicht uclibc `?)

 

Spart mehr Ressourcen. Welche Dienste willst Du nutzen? Webserver (Fnord, Gatling), Torrenttracker (Opentracker)... gehen problemlos.

----------

